# Is Rabbit food ok for hedgies?



## hufflepuffs_luv (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone asked me on my blog is rabbit food is ok for hedgies? Logically, I think no because rabbits are purely herbivores while hedgies are omnivorous, but would it be ok if she mixed it with dry cat food? I just want to get the verdict before I tell someone false information.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think there's anything worth having for a hedgehog in those foods if they want to mix they can add a second cat food of a different meat flavor


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Rabbit food is hay, and there is no reason a hedgie should be eating hay.  Tell them definitely not! Plus, I would be AMAZED if a hedgie actually willingly ate it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Even if a hedgie decided to give it a bite, those pellets are usually really hard and I'd be worried about damaging or even breaking teeth.


----------

